

Gogs(Go Git Service) on Raspberry Pi - wilsonfiifi
http://blog.meinside.pe.kr/Gogs-on-Raspberry-Pi/

======
wilsonfiifi
Alternatively to save you some time, you can download the (unofficial) ARM
tarballs for Go from here:

    
    
        http://dave.cheney.net/unofficial-arm-tarballs

